# Drehstromtrafo an einer Phase betreiben



## MarioS007 (6 April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe daheim einen Drehstromtransformator rumstehen, der mir 24 V Gleichspannung auf der Sekundärseite rausgibt. Kann ich diesen Trafo auch an einer Phase also an der normalen Schukosteckdose betreiben?? Vielleicht mit Kondensatoren zur Phasenverschiebung??

Daten des Trafos:

Primär: 230V AC 3~
Secundät: 24V DC  25A
Leistung 600W

mfg

Mario


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe daheim einen Drehstromtransformator rumstehen, der mir 24 V Gleichspannung auf der Sekundärseite rausgibt. Kann ich diesen Trafo auch an einer Phase also an der normalen Schukosteckdose betreiben?? Vielleicht mit Kondensatoren zur Phasenverschiebung??
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mehr als nur ein Trafo immer hin kommt hinten ja Gleichspannung raus die wohl auch noch geglättet ist.
 Bist Du sicher das es ein konventioneller Trafo ist und kein Schaltnetzteil?
Wenn es ein konventioneller Trafo ist wäre es interessant zu sehen wie die sekundär Wicklung(en) (also vor dem Gleichrichter) aussehen kommen da 3/4/6 oder wie viele Adern raus?


----------



## MarioS007 (6 April 2007)

Also da ich selbst Elektroniker bin, weiß ich das es ein Trafo und kein Schaltnetzteil ist. Zur Gleichrichtung: Es sind 2 Brückengleichrichter draufgebaut die auf einem Kühlkörper sind. Hab noch schnell ein Foto mit dem Handy gemacht.
http://mitglied.lycos.de/mariops/DSC00215.JPG
http://mitglied.lycos.de/mariops/DSC00217.JPG

Sieht nach Sechspuls-Brückenschaltung B6U aus.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> Also da ich selbst Elektroniker bin, weiß ich das es ein Trafo und kein Schaltnetzteil ist....



Also wenn Du so schlau bist warum musst Du dann so doof fragen?

Also auf dem Typschild steht der Hersteller und die Schaltung vom Trafo YNY.

Nach 10 sek. Googlen >LINK<

Der Trafo besteht also quasi aus drei 220V Trafos und kann wohl auch daran betrieben werden.

Ich spar mir die erklärungen das Du vorsichtig sein sollst und die Höhere Strombelastung bla, bla...

Das hast Du ja eh alles gelernt ;o)


----------



## MarioS007 (7 April 2007)

ja also wie ich ihn an 3 phasen betreibe ist mir klar, und das im Stern geschalten ist auch.
Aber wie schließ ich ihn na einer Phase an, so das ich auch annähernd die gleiche Leistung habe. Kann ich Bei der Phase 2 und 3 noch einen Kondensator davorhängen, um eine Phasenverschiebung zu bewirken? Oder häng ich einfach den L1 an alle 3 Wicklungen?


----------



## zotos (7 April 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> ja also wie ich ihn an 3 phasen betreibe ist mir klar, und das im Stern geschalten ist auch.
> Aber wie schließ ich ihn na einer Phase an, so das ich auch annähernd die gleiche Leistung habe. Kann ich Bei der Phase 2 und 3 noch einen Kondensator davorhängen, um eine Phasenverschiebung zu bewirken? Oder häng ich einfach den L1 an alle 3 Wicklungen?



Ein Kondensator erzeugt ja keine Leistung. Also Du hast 3 Trafos jeweils mit 220V (230V) versorgt werden sollten also nimm den Sternpunkt für den N und versorge die anderen Eingänge mit der gleichen Phase.
Das bedeutet natürlich einen 3 mal so hohen Strom!

Und der Einschaltstrom wird auch Charmant hoch und lässt Dir wohl den Leitungsschutzschalter raushüpfen.

Bei Unschierheit lieber Finger Weg!


----------



## MarioS007 (7 April 2007)

ja ok. der sternpunkt ist hinten in einer blauen abdeckung drin, den muss ich dann erst aufmachen. das werd ich dann mal in den nächsten tagen probieren.
bei 600W müsste der Nennstrom ja dann bei 2,6 A liegen. Gibt es ne Faustformel für den Einschaltstrom bei Trafos?


----------



## IBN-Service (7 April 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> ja ok. der sternpunkt ist hinten in einer blauen abdeckung drin, den muss ich dann erst aufmachen. das werd ich dann mal in den nächsten tagen probieren.
> bei 600W müsste der Nennstrom ja dann bei 2,6 A liegen. Gibt es ne Faustformel für den Einschaltstrom bei Trafos?



Halo Mario,

Je nach Leistung und Kurzschlussspannung kann man das 3-10 Fache annehmen.

CU & frohe Ostern,

Jürgen.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2007)

Die Elkos für die Siebung müssen natürlich auch mehr Kapazität haben als bei "richtigem" Drehstrombetrieb. Warum sollte einem Elektroniker klar sein.


----------



## zotos (10 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Elkos für die Siebung müssen natürlich auch mehr Kapazität haben als bei "richtigem" Drehstrombetrieb. Warum sollte einem Elektroniker klar sein.



100% Ack

Guter Tip


----------



## Otti20vt (10 April 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> Also da ich selbst Elektroniker bin...



Du wolltest wohl Elektriker schreiben oder?


----------



## da_kine (10 April 2007)

... hat sich erledigt...


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> ... hat sich erledigt...


Das Problem oder der Mario ?  

Gruß Axel


----------



## da_kine (11 April 2007)

Nein, hatte eine Idee dazu, musste aber im Nachhinein feststellen, dass die gar net so gut war.

MFG

Markus


----------

